# Refrig Vent - Outside Has A Lot Of Black Stuff



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

On the vent that covers the back for the refrigerator (outside) I have recently been getting some build up of black stuff.

Anyone know what is causing this? Is there a filter or something I should clean/replace? Hopefully this isn't a warning sign the refrig is going out. It has been working great...never had any problems with it starting or keep the temps correct (frig and freezer).


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Maybe residue from propane burners. Maybe burning too Rich??? Just a guess. ---Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mmblantz said:


> Maybe residue from propane burners. Maybe burning too Rich??? Just a guess. ---Mike


I'll check that tonight.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Was your's part of the recall, if so this started after the service work?

Is it soot like or black streak like, easy to rub off or stubborn.

As always pictures are welcome


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Was your's part of the recall, if so this started after the service work?
> 
> Is it soot like or black streak like, easy to rub off or stubborn.
> 
> As always pictures are welcome


Very stubborn. I was not part of the recall.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mmblantz said:


> Maybe residue from propane burners. Maybe burning too Rich??? Just a guess. ---Mike


It can't be the residue -- the manual says that it burns 99.7% clean and the flame is sooooooo small to begin with that there is no way for it to be that ... i bet when they worked on it they got their dirty greasy hands stuff all over it and it just needs a good cleaning...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Maybe residue from propane burners. Maybe burning too Rich??? Just a guess. ---Mike


It can't be the residue -- the manual says that it burns 99.7% clean and the flame is sooooooo small to begin with that there is no way for it to be that ... i bet when they worked on it they got their dirty greasy hands stuff all over it and it just needs a good cleaning...
[/quote]

Nobody has ever worked on it since I bought it from Y-Guy 4 years ago. Thing runs like a champ.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Does it smell like anything is burning?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Justman said:


> Does it smell like anything is burning?


Nope...


----------

